# Meat buyers???



## Jagger (Apr 25, 2004)

I had a passing conversation with a guy awhile back. He was telling me about how he used to live in southern MO. He would raise rabbits and sell them to a processor, or something. I beleive he said it was in northern arkansas.?. He also said they would buy all the rabbits you could produce as well as sell feed at an incredibly low price. They bought the rabbits live. Does anyone know of this? In this area? South/central missouri? Thanks.

Jagger


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That would be Pelfreez. I don't know if they still buy rabbits from growers or not. They're down in northern arkansas somewhere.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

pelfeez is still in bussiness but they have contract growers and tight regulations, however you might want to contact national rabbit in rogers ark they have a listing of alot of rabbit processors , they sell a lot of rabbit related items also ,and they are a large outfit to boot.


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

Pel-Freez does not have contracts with their growers. I've sold to them for
almost 6 years. I don't find that they have strict regulations at all.
Everything they define enables producers to have better operations.

Since they are offering bonuses to established growers to produce more
rabbits, I'm guessing they need more rabbits. You can contact
them: 

http://www.pelfreez-foods.com/growers/index.html


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Pelfreez is not taking on new buyers.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the link dlwelch. I seen that they were not accepting new growers at this time, but i did sign up for a growers number. I do not think their guidelines are strict at all. Just good common sense, to let you raise your rabbits right and without disease. Their pick-up route will be right in my neck of the woods, how convienent.

Thanks aging
Jagger


----------



## Yankee1 (Dec 17, 2003)

If you are able to deliver your rabbits to Pel freeze they will may give you a grower number faster. That is how I had to do it.


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

Pel-Freez will normally release new grower numbers every 3 months when
we submit our quarterly report of doe numbers. I've been told that
if they have growers to drop out on a particular route that they will
add new ones to try and keep the trucks picking up a full load. Our
next report will be submitted at the end of June.

I'm sure that if a truck constantly has full capacity on a route that
you will have to wait longer. If you were in Texas, you could probably
get accepted pretty quickly. Good luck to you.

Oh...I don't think that website is updated very often. Last time I
checked they were still showing two routes in Texas. We've only had
one route for years!
=============
I just checked their website. The price list hasn't been changed since 2000.
Their letter to potential growers was dated April 4, 2001. Good thing
you submitted an application to them!


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

Isn't National Rabbit Enterprizes out of business, now? The owner passed away, and last I heard, his family wasn't interested in continuing the business. Anyone know for sure?

Pat Lamar
President
Professional Rabbit Meat Association
http://www.prma.org/


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

i have a list that national rabbit put out 2 yrs ago, also i checked today there is no address for them or phone # on the internet listings. the owner was/is 75 yrs old i do know that.


----------



## evilbunny (Apr 18, 2004)

I am curious if anyone has a website or resource to find meat buyers.

Is there such a thing as a list of them?


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

The "Market Report" listing of participating rabbit processors and buyers is published every two months in both the PRMA Journal and ARBA's Domestic Rabbits magazine. An older one may be found in the sample issue for public viewing on pages 20 & 21 on the PRMA web site at: http://www.prma.org/ . This listing is updated every two months and the most current one will be published in the PRMA Journal. Due to closing dates, the one which appears in ARBA's Domestic Rabbits magazine is almost two months old and outdated when it is published.

Please note that the list does not show *all* rabbit processors, as it is strictly a voluntary participation, wherein some prefer not to be listed, and others may not be listed due to known unethical practices.

Pat Lamar
President
Professional Rabbit Meat Association
http://www.prma.org/


----------

